# Why are BBWs SO CHEAP!!!?



## b01 (Jan 7, 2007)

O.K. I have a question for u voluptuous, soft'n silky, fine women.

*Opening:* When I go shopping with my lady, she always picky about paying too much. It was cool at first, being a guy it's a nice surprise to hear a woman say she don't wanna spend too much  . Still I thought it kind of strange. And there seems to be a pattern.

Just now, I was reading the thread I'm happy I'm fat today because. And it seems to me that the ladies in their are also bargain shoppers (but I guess everyone is), whom will only pay so much for close.

*Question:* Is it me or do BBWs not seem to want to pay too much for clothing?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 7, 2007)

It is a proven stastic that Plus sized people make generally less money than their thinner counterparts. So it stands to reason that BBWs would appreciate a good bargain. I don't mind paying good money for something I know I am going to wear a lot, or something that has great durability or longevity. But a great bargain just makes my day!

Bargain hunting isn't necessarily a BBW thing, many people bargain shop, even those with lots of money to spend.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 7, 2007)

i agree that BBWs are NOT the only bargain shoppers
but also consider that most bbw clothing costs more than your "average" sized clothing line.
I see nothing wrong with not wanting to spent too much on clothing.. but also don't mind paying more if it's something I'd wear a lot or think it's very well made and will last a long time.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 7, 2007)

Ahhhh hahaha.

Just let me grab some popcorn here, I have a feeling this thread is going to get pretty entertaining.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 7, 2007)

I was about to say what Sandie said, so I'll let that one stand without further comment.

I do believe, though, that people will pay until it hurts for something they love love love! Problem is, when you're a fat girl shopping, there might be one store in the mall with your size [if that! I know lots of malls that don't have *any* plus size stores]. All the other fat girls are wearing clothes from there, so we don't stand out. The clothes may "fit" [sort of] but not flatter because there are so many ways to distribute 300 lbs over the same height frame. Could it be that a fat girl just needs something that makes her feel like a beautiful woman to make her dig out her wallet?

And what about those bargains that end up being our favorite pieces? Is spending money somehow evidence of our love for self? I don't think those who shell out a boatload of money for something just to spend are any happier than the woman who finds that item that makes her feel special and attractive.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 7, 2007)

I always say that when Ed Koch took office, Tropicana OJ was 39c. When he left office it was $1.39. A whole 'charge what the market will bear' greed madness took over in those years. This is why Size Acceptance remains subversive and non-midstream... because it Keeps It Real and the media can't make money off reality. The threadstarter was probably born during the Koch adminstration and has  never known a different outlook.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh wow.

To take this seriously, clothing in plus sizes simply costs a ton more. Thus, to be finely clothed, one must be a bargain shopper.

But lordy do I hate generalizations. 

Can I have some popcorn, Canadian?


----------



## Esme (Jan 7, 2007)

BBWs are cheap because Koch was mayor and orange juice got expenisve??? 

What??


----------



## herin (Jan 7, 2007)

Personally, I love buying stuff. Lots of stuff. So it stands to reason if i can get 5 of one thing for a dollar instead of 1 of the same thing, I will go for the 5 everytime.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2007)

I love a bargain, but I've paid through the teeth for things that are unique or just simply awesome. I have no problem shelling out dollars for something I want - but as other's said, our clothes are generally MUCH higher priced than "normal" sizes, so bargain hunting is just part of the game if you want to keep a large selection of cute clothes on your back. 

But yeah, I'll cop to buying 4 of the $5 tees at OldNavy, just to keep in the drawer for when they get ruined one by one... hell yeah!

 

Bargain hunting is not "cheap" though.... cheap is a different affliction, and one I'm quite happy to not be saddled with.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm a bargain shopper, because it's a fun game to me. Most of my skinny friends are also bargain shoppers. It's not exclusive to fat girls. 

I usually bargain shop when bored or when I need a lot of clothing and only have say, $80 to spend. I try to see how many outfits I can put together for that much, without buying accesories and shoes. 

But, I also own a ton of really, really expensive stuff in the way of handbags, shoes, sunglasses, and jewelry. And I do own quite a few expensive clothing pieces, but there really aren't that many super expensive clothing lines/items for fat girls. I have friends with jeans that cost $220 a pair. I have never seen a pair of jeans in a plus size that cost anywhere close to that much. If they made them, and they fit perfect would I spend it? If I had extra money at the moment and they were really, really perfect and made well , then yes. But, is most of my closet made of stuff like that? No.

I love finding a great deal, but I also wouldn't pass up a really expensive bag if it was exactly what I needed and I had the money for it. And, I've found that I've started to buy less and less of the great deals that I find because some of them seem really awesome in the store, and then I get it home and never wear it. 

And as far as fat girl clothes costing more than average sized clothing, I generally disagree. Average sized people have many more options as to where they can buy, but aside from places like Forever 21 and Wet Seal, a lot of the clothing prices are about the same. The price tags at Express, Abercrombie and Fitch, Gap, Aeropostale, American Eagle, etc are all pretty similar to those at Lane Bryant, Torrid, Avenue, etc. And, Lane Bryant is ALWAYS having a sale/coupon, just had a sale/coupon, or about to have a sale/coupon. Those places generally aren't. I think the main difference is that we don't have a store like Forever 21 or Wet Seal. We only have the option of spending $49.99 on a sweater, where skinny people can spend $19.99 or $399.99.

I ramble way too much.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Can I have some popcorn, Canadian?


You can have as much as you want. But I'll warn you, it's average at best. I think I feel like going for dim sum instead. You coming?


----------



## SandyBoston (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been a bargain hunter through 10 weight ranges. I was a bargain hunter at 150, 200, 250, and then some. But I'll pay out the wazoo for something I really love and want. It's a chick thing.


----------



## b01 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I was about to say what Sandie said, so I'll let that one stand without further comment.
> 
> I do believe, though, that people will pay until it hurts for something they love love love! Problem is, when you're a fat girl shopping, there might be one store in the mall with your size [if that! I know lots of malls that don't have *any* plus size stores]. All the other fat girls are wearing clothes from there, so we don't stand out. The clothes may "fit" [sort of] but not flatter because there are so many ways to distribute 300 lbs over the same height frame. Could it be that a fat girl just needs something that makes her feel like a beautiful woman to make her dig out her wallet?
> 
> And what about those bargains that end up being our favorite pieces? Is spending money somehow evidence of our love for self? I don't think those who shell out a boatload of money for something just to spend are any happier than the woman who finds that item that makes her feel special and attractive.



Well, well, well...wouldn't ya know it, This reply has touched all points I was guessing on, and darned if I don't personally have a REAL Sweet Tooth too.

I understand how much of a PAIN it is when u gurlz go shopping, I tried to find my special cherry blossom a few clothing gifts; and DAMN if I didn't go all over the Mal twice. I've tried diff malls, on-line. BBW fashion for the most part is not where it should be. A lot of BBW styles try to redesign what petite gurlz wear, when in fact they should TOTALLY come up with something new. Not to mention most of the items are drab colors and grandma styles.

I think at this point and time BBWs need to stand out from the petite, even if it is a miss in fashion. I think this would attract attention from possible designers.

I definitely will get back into sewing and using my art skills to design cloth for women, and I vow to come up with a process to efficiently produce custom tailored cloth. Generically produced clothing don't cut it for a lot of people, and there is a HUGE market for anyone who can come up with a system that can produced custom clothing at a high production rate (this is NOT an endorsement for sweat-shops).

p.s. I think all the money you Ladies save on those mild-manner cloth you buy, that you should invest in BBW/SSBBW designers 

OK. I deserve the comments from Ned, and activistfatgirl, I hear u snikering back there Canadian.
Besides, I'm with Essme, who is Koch???

But my lady just got to me, she's such a BARGAIN shopper, that even when her man (me) was footing the bill she complained (doh). The sad part is it wasn't expensive to me and I could afford it. She just irritated me to a point, and I should NOT have labeled BBWs as CHEAPSKATES. And of course I do not think u all are. Although a few in this post may be in denial.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 7, 2007)

Esme said:


> BBWs are cheap because Koch was mayor and orange juice got ex*penis*ve???
> 
> What??


What, indeed.


----------



## Esme (Jan 7, 2007)

*Esme goes to spend some quality time with Mavis Beacon


----------



## Tooz (Jan 7, 2007)

HEY.
I got the best pillow EVER from a bargain bin today at the mall. Orig/ price, 19.99...and it was on sale for 4. I was stoked.

BUT.

I love expensive stuff. Can I afford it? No, not always. I like to spend, and I do NOT consider myself cheap.  

I gots good taste, too.

Further more, who WOULDN'T want a nice sweater for 29 dollars instead of 100? I can't think of anyone.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Canadian said:


> You can have as much as you want. But I'll warn you, it's average at best. I think I feel like going for dim sum instead. You coming?



That sounds like a plan. I hope you're paying though. Thread title and all.


----------



## b01 (Jan 7, 2007)

Ivy said:


> And as far as fat girl clothes costing more than average sized clothing, I generally disagree. Average sized people have many more options as to where they can buy, but aside from places like Forever 21 and Wet Seal, a lot of the clothing prices are about the same. The price tags at Express, Abercrombie and Fitch, Gap, Aeropostale, American Eagle, etc are all pretty similar to those at Lane Bryant, Torrid, Avenue, etc. And, Lane Bryant is ALWAYS having a sale/coupon, just had a sale/coupon, or about to have a sale/coupon. Those places generally aren't. I think the main difference is that we don't have a store like Forever 21 or Wet Seal. We only have the option of spending $49.99 on a sweater, where skinny people can spend $19.99 or $399.99.
> 
> I ramble way too much.



Thanks for this post Ivy, because this is exactly what I was referring to. It was a fashion bug I believe and they don't sell a lot of high-end stuff if any.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 7, 2007)

I think women in general are bargain shoppers. I am a woman, work with women, and care for women (I'm a L&D nurse) so I'm surrounded by women. Much of the conversation revolves around good deals -- because that way we can buy MORE of what we want.  And the women I work with are tall, short, skinny, fat, young, old, etc.

There are nearly a dozen of us who routinely buy stuff at bids dot com, for example. But I don't know any guys who go out looking for bargains. I wonder why that is...


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh here canadian, you should have a drink with that. 

*turns back and pours deadly poison into scotch* 

*ahem*

here you go! =D


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> Oh here canadian, you should have a drink with that.
> 
> *turns back and pours deadly poison into scotch*
> 
> ...



Sorry, Canadian, the Husband is calling me for dinner. <packs up toys and goes home>


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 7, 2007)

b01 said:


> O.K. I have a question for u voluptuous, soft'n silky, fine women.
> 
> *Opening:* When I go shopping with my lady, she always picky about paying too much. It was cool at first, being a guy it's a nice surprise to hear a woman say she don't wanna spend too much  . Still I thought it kind of strange. And there seems to be a pattern.
> 
> ...



I personally don't see the point in spending more money on something you don't need to. If the clothing is worth the money you're paying for it, then that's fine. However, I find that a lot of the time it's not. Like for example, you buy a shirt for $20, only to find out later it's only worth about $5. I would rather buy something cheap and if I find out later it wasn't worth much at least I know I didn't waste my money. I'm not the kind of person that will buy something really expensive, even if I like it a lot, when I know I could probably find something just as good a lot cheaper somewhere else. I don't think there's anything wrong with that. Plus, if you look for bargains, you can get more.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2007)

i'm sorry for being so possessive. but imagine if you were a thief who was eyeing a priceless object, plotting on stealing it. then you saw someone else look at it, scratching their chin whilst doing so! you would club them over the head. it's natural. it's male.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> i'm sorry for being so possessive. but imagine if you were a thief who was eyeing a priceless object, plotting on stealing it. then you saw someone else look at it, scratching their chin whilst doing so! you would club them over the head. it's natural. it's male.



I'll peck at you about this on a different thread. We're derailing an important strategy session!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 7, 2007)

b01 said:


> O.K. I have a question for u voluptuous, soft'n silky, fine women.
> 
> *Opening:* When I go shopping with my lady, she always picky about paying too much. It was cool at first, being a guy it's a nice surprise to hear a woman say she don't wanna spend too much  . Still I thought it kind of strange. And there seems to be a pattern.
> 
> ...



doesn't anyone with a brain want to pay less for anything they buy? i generally do, but on the other hand am not afraid to pay for something i really want even if it's not cheap.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

I fully and proudly admit to being a bargain hunter- however, that part about it having to do with my size is silly. I grew up poor- that might explain my appreciation of the value of things. However, the thinner members of my family on both sides are the same way- even in better times when money wasn't as tight, they all still wanted a good deal on things. It just seems natural to me.....


----------



## mmm12mmm (Jan 7, 2007)

Very much many men like process of a set of weight at ladies. I not exception of the general rules! If your lady (ladylove) grows from clothes, your problem as Men to arrange to it such shopping, to make some more useful purchases. Except for clothes present it a set (a ring, a suspension bracket and ear rings with brilliants) either the car or a boat! Believe - it will suit to you such night of love! From which you will receive pleasure!
Women like to put on sometimes clothes of queens and to carry their ornaments!
The most important that it was worthy such gift!

Yours faithfully

Max


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 7, 2007)

b01 said:


> O.K. I have a question for u voluptuous, soft'n silky, fine women.
> 
> *Opening:* When I go shopping with my lady, she always picky about paying too much. It was cool at first, being a guy it's a nice surprise to hear a woman say she don't wanna spend too much  . Still I thought it kind of strange. And there seems to be a pattern.
> 
> ...



I don't pay out the nose unless it's something fancy I'll be wearing a lot. For a shirt I'm schlepping around the house in, I don't see the point in paying more than $10. And I sure as hell don't pay more than $15 for jeans. Now, I will pay good money for: bras, pretty dresses, and stuff I wear to work. My sizes: 8/10 in children's tops, 14 in children's pants. (Basically, I'm the size of a 12 y/o, save that I'm 5' 6".) Point is, you don't have to be fat to be interested in bargains.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't agree that BBW's are cheap - we are willing to pay for things. In fact, I believe that because of our limited choices, price isn't necessarily the first thing that comes to mind when purchasing...at least for me it isn't. I am sort of an anomaly - I buy what I like. I am a shopping freak - I have pieces in my closet from Saks as well as items from the Avenue and Lane Bryant. While it is true that thin women have more choices, their clothing isn't less expensive. The Gap, Banana Republic and others are NOT cheap! When shopping with my skinny friends, they spend as much, if not more on their clothing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Generalizations aside.. I'd argue that most women are frugal.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 7, 2007)

I really love clothes. I really don't have money coming out of my butt crack. So I agree with what every other woman on this thread has stated.

HOWEVER, you didn't clarify if you were buying these lovely items FOR her, or if she was buying them for herself. If my man is TAKING me clothes shopping then by all means, let the man buy whatever he wants. Being one of these "frugal" women, I won't say no to a free pair jeans/shoes/underwear ANY day of the week, especially if the person that I am in love with is offering.


----------



## Danyull (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm only good at looking for bargins in stores, picked it up off my mum, but I'm not sure about the larger women looking for cheaper clothes, I just thought people who have an intelligence went for the cheaper baragains, and sometimes treat themselvees to something more upperclass on special occasions.

=/


----------



## formerking (Jan 7, 2007)

b01 said:


> *Question:* Is it me or do BBWs not seem to want to pay too much for clothing?


 

I have not noticed such a correlation between BBW and cheapness. However, in the plus-size department there are less clothes to choose from. In addition, a manufacturer will predominantly strive to offer clothes for the day-to-day needs before venturing on the high end fashion. And who would want to spend a lot of money for something ordinary? Therefore, your perception probably has more to do with the clothes offered than with cheapness.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sorry, Canadian, the Husband is calling me for dinner. <packs up toys and goes home>


Hahahaha awwwww.
I would of paid too.

Instead I'm poisoned. And presumably dead. 
That's a terrible turn of events. 

mfdoom wins.


----------



## b01 (Jan 7, 2007)

I see now how to start a Hot-Topic, just put something NEGATIVE in the title and watch you all fly to the thread to defend whatever it implies. Aside from that; You guys didn't even bother to ask what I was referring to, and why I implied what I did in the title. Me thinks U guys just like to post and rant.

Moving on, some of U women say its hard to find cloth in your size that u think looks great on you, BUT when you do, you're ONLY willing to pay what you think it is worth. How does that work, does that not imply u are being cheap, I can understand if you can't afford it, but u find something u like, and not willing to pay what it's asking for, not to mention it was on sale, AND Not to mention that SOMEONE ELSE WAS PAYING. 

Hmm..my gurl likes to tell me that beggers can't be choosers, I disagree with that. Appearently so do you gurlz :doh:.

Look, all I'm hearing from you gurlz is that you like to BARGAIN SHOP. And if I were a little man, I would say ALL you did is support a genralization. Not to mention that some of you ladies basically said why pay more for something when you can buy something else for CHEAP; Why pay more when you can spend less.

Might I point u ladies to the definition of the word 'CHEAP' If you take a close look, you'll find the word bargain in there too.

But I'm not judge-mental or a pea brain closed-minded fool. However, what it sounds like you women are saying is that ALL women just shop for good bargains, almost every time they shop (So do MEN). And I can DIG DAT!:bow: 

This1Yankee, I was buying, I thought I had put that in, excuse me if I forgot to.

and NO mmm12mmm, I do NOT see women as pieces of meat by the size, which is what I think u were saying.?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, but this is the most inane thread title ever. I understand the topic under discussion that's resulted, but OY. The urge to generalize is dangerous. Can you imagine startin a thread about cheap FAs? Wouldn't be very nice.

Not to mention, clothes-info-sharing is one of the best things about this forum IMHO. Everyone likes a bargain, to varying degrees. And we *do* have to pay more for things (no $4.99 Old Navy sales for me), so I'm appreciative of the way we share info here, not to mention it's good to be empowered as a consumer base.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> And we *do* have to pay more for things (no $4.99 Old Navy sales for me),



I'm 420lbs and the 4x cotton t-shirts fit me with room. If you're bigger than me, then ok... but if not, then they're available to you as well.


----------



## jessicajax (Jan 7, 2007)

Why is it cheap to want to save money.


----------



## b01 (Jan 7, 2007)

formerking said:


> I have not noticed such a correlation between BBW and cheapness. However, in the plus-size department there are less clothes to choose from. In addition, a manufacturer will predominantly strive to offer clothes for the day-to-day needs before venturing on the high end fashion. And who would want to spend a lot of money for something ordinary? Therefore, your perception probably has more to do with the clothes offered than with cheapness.



You guys need to ask more questions before you post; And I need to think how I phrase my questions BEFORE I post. Not to many of these post were helpful, and Appearently I like to PAY out the WAZOO for cheap stuff!:doh:  

Heck, if I was an idiot, after this thread, I might think EVERYONE is CHEAP. and NOT willing to PAY a decent price for COOL clothing!

Sry 2 single out you're thread formerking:bow:

In a way this kinda sux, this thread is popular, but it makes me look like a monster/generalizer (and to think I put CHEAP in the title to be funny, well..I'm NOT laughing now). I thought I'd learned my lesson from putting my foot in my mouth years ago, guess there's always more to learn.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2007)

b01 said:


> I see now how to start a Hot-Topic, just put something NEGATIVE in the title and watch you all fly to the thread to defend whatever it implies. Aside from that; You guys didn't even bother to ask what I was referring to, and why I implied what I did in the title. Me thinks U guys just like to post and rant.



You posted a question, people answered. If you wanted everyone to ask you deeper and more meaningful questions to find further depth in your post, give us all a hint. 

As for the replies, c'mon now. You can't really come here, brand new, and post something so accusatory as a thread title and not expect responses. And if you think these were rants you're nutty... poke around a bit to find out what REAL rants look like. LOL  

I think the replies here were very tame and controlled, and made perfect sense when paired with your original post. 

The general idea is that we'll pay for something worth it and it just makes good sense to enjoy finding a bargain. I think it's a human condition rather than a fat/skinny issue.


----------



## b01 (Jan 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I'm sorry, but this is the most inane thread title ever. I understand the topic under discussion that's resulted, but OY. The urge to generalize is dangerous. Can you imagine startin a thread about cheap FAs? Wouldn't be very nice.
> 
> Not to mention, clothes-info-sharing is one of the best things about this forum IMHO. Everyone likes a bargain, to varying degrees. And we *do* have to pay more for things (no $4.99 Old Navy sales for me), so I'm appreciative of the way we share info here, not to mention it's good to be empowered as a consumer base.



I was supposed to help me, but you guys just labeled me as a generalizer / BBW hater. And the only thing I learner is to use the word BARGAIN instead of CHEAP!:huh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 7, 2007)

b01 said:


> You guys need to ask more questions before you post;



Why? Because you say so? 

How about this: You need to not make generalizations about people.



> And I need to think how I phrase my questions BEFORE I post. Not to many of these post were helpful, and Appearently I like to PAY out the WAZOO for cheap stuff!:doh:



I'm sorry. Were you asking for help? It didn't sound like it. It sounded like you wanted to insult BBW's, insinuating that were were frugs or cheapskates or skinflints or whatever.

So.... we answered you.



> Heck, if I was an idiot, after this thread, I might think EVERYONE is CHEAP. and NOT willing to PAY a decent price for COOL clothing!



Well, making assumptions isn't usually the brightest thing a person can do. Of course, neither is starting a thread with an inflammatory title. How would you feel if I started a thread like "Why do FA's fart so much?" It wouldn't be very nice, or very smart if I truly wanted answers. When you insult people, what do you want them to do? Sit there and take it? If so, you've definitely come to the wrong place.  But given that clothing in large sizes is expensive to begin with (even the low end stuff), can you blame us for not wanting to pay too much for any one item? 

Most guys would be thankful if their woman was careful with money in order to stretch their hard earned dollar cheaper. I know mine is.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 7, 2007)

b01 said:


> I was supposed to help me, but you guys just labeled me as a generalizer / BBW hater. And the only thing I learner is to use the word BARGAIN instead of CHEAP!:huh:



No one here called you a hater (that I saw - apologies if I missed it), they simply stated that they don't see shopping for a bargain as the same as being called cheap. I agree... cheap implies "won't spend", bargain implies "would rather save it given the choice".... maybe it's semantics, but I think it's a common connotation of the word cheap, so most people bristle at the idea. 

As a moderator, I'm asking you nicely you to back off on your tone here. You asked a simple question in a thread with a deliberately inflammatory title. You were answered pretty politely, and now you're trying to see problems where none exist. 

Maybe take a time out from this thread for a while and browse some other areas of the board for a breather.


----------



## b01 (Jan 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You posted a question, people answered. If you wanted everyone to ask you deeper and more meaningful questions to find further depth in your post, give us all a hint.
> 
> As for the replies, c'mon now. You can't really come here, brand new, and post something so accusatory as a thread title and not expect responses. And if you think these were rants you're nutty... poke around a bit to find out what REAL rants look like. LOL
> 
> ...



No one asked me what the item was, how much it cost, and the only thing they are commenting on is the Title of the article NOT the Post itself. 

I have no intention of coming new. The deed is done, what I posted cannot be un-posted, and I intended no harm to BBWs, and I did not take anything posted here the wrong way. I was SO eager to ask the question that I phrased it the wrong way, That I understand. If you took it as a generalization towards BBWs, you shouldn't have. Take it as typo and mark my english grade down to a D-  its


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 7, 2007)

BBWs are cheap? Moi? Hey, I'm a former spoiled brat who is now a high-maintenance adult, so just ask my husband whether I'm cheap. But seriously, folks, Art & I both like to find bargains because it's sort of a game with us (there goes that generalization about men not wanting to hunt for good buys). We clip coupons, stock up during sales etc. Maybe it's because we started out kinda poor, and old habits are ingrained.

Now it's just plan fun to save a few bux, and then go right out and blow it on a nice restaurant. My fat is made of only the finest ingredients.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

b01 said:


> No one asked me what the item was, how much it cost, and the only thing they are commenting on is the Title of the article NOT the Post itself.




Ermmmmm....if you want someone to know something, then why don't you simply go ahead and tell them instead of saying they should have asked you? YOU were the one who opened the thread so why weren't you more specific to begin with?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 7, 2007)

b01 said:


> O.K. I have a question for u voluptuous, soft'n silky, fine women.
> 
> *Opening:* When I go shopping with my lady, she always picky about paying too much. It was cool at first, being a guy it's a nice surprise to hear a woman say she don't wanna spend too much  . Still I thought it kind of strange. And there seems to be a pattern.
> 
> ...




If we watch our spending, we can buy more for the same money. It's all about getting the most for our money. I don't think it's limited to BBWs though. I think women.... people, in general want to get the most for their money.... unless a person is independently wealthy and they don't care about that kind of thing. 

Plus, BBW clothing tends to cost more than average size women's clothing, so we have to be extra careful on what we spend. :blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 7, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I love a bargain, but I've paid through the teeth for things that are unique or just simply awesome. I have no problem shelling out dollars for something I want - but as other's said, our clothes are generally MUCH higher priced than "normal" sizes, so bargain hunting is just part of the game if you want to keep a large selection of cute clothes on your back.
> 
> But yeah, I'll cop to buying 4 of the $5 tees at OldNavy, just to keep in the drawer for when they get ruined one by one... hell yeah!
> 
> ...




Ann Marie, I've done the same thing. If I REALLY, REALLY want something, I'll cough up the dough and feel the guilt, but man, I got what I wanted! But in the same breath, I too will buy multiple items to hang onto...mostly because I've found something that fits and I want to get more before they go away!!! I just did that recently with jeans. We all know how tough it is to find jeans that fit. Am I right ladies???? Well, I FINALLY found a pair of jeans from Kohls... Kohls brand. They have a little lyra and a flared leg and a bit lower rise, perfect length. No alterations at all. NONE!!! The real beauty??? They were only $15.00...... Can you believe that???? I drove to 5...count 'em 5... different Kohls stores to get all I could in my size. I ended up with 6 pairs. They are stashed in a drawer to be pulled out as the previous pairs wear out.

It was the highlight of 2006 for me...... LOLOL


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

It's not about being cheap.. it's about finding the best deal... girls love a bargain.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> They are stashed in a drawer to be pulled out as the previous pairs wear out.



I have that drawer as well. Right now it's brimming with Old Navy scoop neck tees for my upcoming CA trip, and 2 pairs of unworn Avenue Denim Lites, just waiting for my fat butt to break them in when the other 6 pairs I have slowly head out of circulation. 

Ahhhh, I love stash.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I have that drawer as well. Right now it's brimming with Old Navy scoop neck tees for my upcoming CA trip, and 2 pairs of unworn Avenue Denim Lites, just waiting for my fat butt to break them in when the other 6 pairs I have slowly head out of circulation.
> 
> Ahhhh, I love stash.





Yes, my next quest.... the perfect bra...... I have faith... I WILL find it!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree that we should not confuse being cheap and being a bargain-hunter. 

Let take the case of getting gas for my car. If I try buy gas when I find it at a cheap price, instead of just when my tank is nearing empty, does that me cheap? I assume that the gas is the same quality from the same source, so why should I buy for more? 

Most people not just women, usually wait until a sale, to everything from cars to electronics, to yes clothes. Are they cheap? 

As some of you might know, specially in the northern states, that one of favorite past-times of Canadians is to drive cross the border and buy the same stuff that would be almost twice the price back in Canada! 

So, looking for best prices for stuff is part of human nature!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, also, I don't know a soul who doesn't love Ocean State Job Lot. Or Christmas Tree shop. Well, those who live in Massachusetts, anyway.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 8, 2007)

Saving money and bargain hunting always eludes me. I understand the concept but for the most part when I need to buy anything, I hurry up and get it over with. I hate shopping so I'm not much of a bargain hunter.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 8, 2007)

Ivy said:


> And as far as fat girl clothes costing more than average sized clothing, I generally disagree. Average sized people have many more options as to where they can buy, but aside from places like Forever 21 and Wet Seal, a lot of the clothing prices are about the same. The price tags at Express, Abercrombie and Fitch, Gap, Aeropostale, American Eagle, etc are all pretty similar to those at Lane Bryant, Torrid, Avenue, etc. And, Lane Bryant is ALWAYS having a sale/coupon, just had a sale/coupon, or about to have a sale/coupon. Those places generally aren't. I think the main difference is that we don't have a store like Forever 21 or Wet Seal. We only have the option of spending $49.99 on a sweater, where skinny people can spend $19.99 or $399.99.
> 
> I ramble way too much.




The clothes may not be for you, but there are plenty of places we can spend PLENTY of money on clothes:

http://www.plus-size.com/
http://www.kiyonna.com/index.html?sblid=index
http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/6007059...?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=leftnav&pbo=2374327


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2007)

b01 said:


> I was supposed to help me, but you guys just labeled me as a generalizer / BBW hater. And the only thing I learner is to use the word BARGAIN instead of CHEAP!:huh:



Really? I think everyone was exceptionally nice to you by not flaming you out the door with the title of the post.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 8, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> HOWEVER, you didn't clarify if you were buying these lovely items FOR her, or if she was buying them for herself. If my man is TAKING me clothes shopping then by all means, let the man buy whatever he wants. Being one of these "frugal" women, I won't say no to a free pair jeans/shoes/underwear ANY day of the week, especially if the person that I am in love with is offering.



This made me decide to post something that came to mind earlier as I was reading responses... the only time I didn't let a man in my life spoil me was a) if he was as broke as I was (grad school and college respectively) and I didn't want him to suffer out of my greed and b) if he wasn't a man I really wanted to be with and I didn't want to "owe" him.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 8, 2007)

The amount of money im willing to spend on clothes has absolutely nothing to do with my size. I can find the clothes I wear in my size at pretty much any store in the mall (of course its always waaay in the back hiding behind racks and racks of size 2). I try to spend as little money as possible on clothes simply because Im young, very poor and far more important things to spend money on. I would love to be able to spend my money all on myself, but bills permit me from doing that.

And if Im going to spend $100 on a pair of jeans, they better frickin wipe my ass and make me dinner.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 8, 2007)

Esme said:


> BBWs are cheap because Koch was mayor and orange juice got expenisve???
> 
> What??



Freudian slip?

Anyway, I don't think it is a BBW thing. I have bought clothes for my sister and other family members, and they were always concerned about how much it cost. (maybe it was more a comment on my tastes)

As far as finding clothes that fit; I am 5' 3" and 135#. I know what a pain it is. I get clothes in the kids section of some stores.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a bargain shopper all the way. I hate the fact that plus-size clothing is so expensive, and even when I was smaller, I was a bargain shopper. Might as well get more for your buck, in my opinion.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> This made me decide to post something that came to mind earlier as I was reading responses... the only time I didn't let a man in my life spoil me was a) if he was as broke as I was (grad school and college respectively) and I didn't want him to suffer out of my greed and b) if he wasn't a man I really wanted to be with and I didn't want to "owe" him.



Exactly and well said Sweet Tooth. My sentiments exactly and I might add that another time that I won't accept being spoiled is perhaps when the gift is inappropriate as far as level of intimacy (say for example when he offers to buy something expensive and I am not seriously interested in him).

PS: We arent at all cheap. I eat enough to make you cringe at the cheque for food, require a bigger tub for bathing in, demand more of your time for head to toe pampering, expect you better have a sturdy large king sized bed (which arent cheap), again demand you have an adequate sized side by side fridge, oh yes you better have a big car, and those little tiny diamond chips look even more puny on our lavish sized bodies. Get ready to fork out more for food, water, gas, space, and fabrication for our cheap butts. Oh and another thing: we dont all make cheap drunks (our body size lends us to drinking more alcohol to get us into bed). I like lotion all over my butt too, so again fork over more in quantity. Not to mention that our clothing costs more comparitively. We need special order equipment and sized products. (again all costing more).

I actually take offence at your generalization. Oh by the way, it doesnt take lots of money to have class or style. I have seen quite a few tacky numbers on very wealthy people.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 11, 2007)

I am putting on my helmet because i know what i'm about to say is going to get me beaten . Maybe I'll deserve it, but I'm gonna say it anyway. 

Personally I think BBWs and ssbbws( and I am an ssbbw) tend to be cheap because they don't think enough of themselves. That said, its no different for a lot of women of all sizes. Too many women are convinced that they aren't attractive so why bother. Or, they think the best was not made for them. 

When I say cheap here it doesn't mean price. Everyone loves a good bargain. But, I have seen women turn aside from a well priced quality item because they often feel uncomfortable with the connotation. Its very sad but I saw two women go into Lane Bryant the other day. Even though the store is not very expensive and there was a good sale they turned around and left. I heard one of them say "These clothes are pretty, they aren't for me". 

Feeling that you are worthy comes with responsibility. It means that being fat (or insert other) is no longer an excuse to neglect your life. If you look nice you can no longer say; I can't get a date or impress on a job interview because I am fat, not blonde, or white etc... 

This isn't the first time I've heard this. People, particularly men, are always asking me why a lot of big girlz dress the way that they do or behave as they do. A friend of mine wanted to impress a gorgeous bbw he met. It was their first date even though they had known one another for a while. He was truly smitten with her looks and personality. He looked at the date as a first step toward a meaningful relationship with her and wanted to make it memorable. He even called ahead two weeks in advance to make the date and a reservation at a fine restaurant. Before you ask--no he is not a feeder. He explained that where they were going would be a bit dressy. she dressed fine but when she saw where they were going she made a big fuss. she would have totally refused if he hadn't explained that they would charge his card for the late cancellation anyway. They ended up having a great time but He was really disappointed that she didn't accept it as the romantic overture it was meant to be. The restaurant wasn't the problem. The real problem was that she had to take a risk that any woman has to take. She had to trust a man and believe in romance. Being a bbw had given her an excuse for a long time to opt out of that situation. I just think a lot of bbws opt out on being their best because they are afraid of what might happen. Like other women, after being told how horrible they are for so long, some tend to believe it. 

what do you guys think? am i off base? 


http://www.myspace.com/superodalisque


----------



## Tooz (Jan 11, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> When I say cheap here it doesn't mean price. Everyone loves a good bargain. But, I have seen women turn aside from a well priced quality item because they often feel uncomfortable with the connotation. Its very sad but I saw two women go into Lane Bryant the other day. Even though the store is not very expensive and there was a good sale they turned around and left. I heard one of them say "These clothes are pretty, they aren't for me".



Well, as far as LB is concerned, self esteem might not have been the issue for those women. Granted, I can't say for sure because I wasn't there, but...LB's clothing can be rather flashy and uncomfortable at times. I really only find one or two good pieces there per year. It's too tight or too short or too whatever, and I'd rather NOT walk around with my midriff showing. Maybe some people might appreciate that (har har), but not around here.

ANYWAY.

I agree with what you say for the most part. I really can't count how many times I've seen fat women walking around in ugly white tennis shoes, old, frayed stirrup leggings and an ill-fitting and unbecoming top. I'm sorry if that critique offends anyone, but when I see women dress like that, I cringe inwardly. It's amazingly unattractive. I think some fat women try to hide in whatever clothing they wear, or they feel they'll wear anything, happy it even fits them correctly. It used to be that there wasn't much in the way of attractive clothing for people above a size 14, but times have changed. If said women would give themselves a chance and step out of their comfort zones, they might actually find their self confidence again. Not to say that's gonna get them dates, but I feel some things are more important than love. Kinda. Love is important, but so are other things. I'm getting off point, though.


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 11, 2007)

I really should have added something about self love to that statement because making it just about romantic love is not going to do it for us.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 11, 2007)

Confidence and loving yourself is key to a good life, I think.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 11, 2007)

superodalisque and tooz, good points. We have to take very good care of ourselves. Pampering is key.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 11, 2007)

superodalisque said:


> When I say cheap here it doesn't mean price. Everyone loves a good bargain. But, I have seen women turn aside from a well priced quality item because they often feel uncomfortable with the connotation. Its very sad but I saw two women go into Lane Bryant the other day. Even though the store is not very expensive and there was a good sale they turned around and left. I heard one of them say "These clothes are pretty, they aren't for me".



I picked out this bit for a very important reason.... sometimes the clothes just *aren't* us. I go there, and the pants don't fit my body shape at all. The tops are great for posing in pictures, but they just aren't for the sort of life I lead.

Doesn't it take a woman who knows who she is and is secure in herself to be who she is regardless of what the trends might be and regardless of what some store is trying to tell us to be?

I do agree that too many women don't see their own beauty and value, though. I'm sure women of all sizes go through this, but it's harder when you're told you're not valuable to society based solely on weight.


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I think the main difference is that we don't have a store like Forever 21 or Wet Seal. We only have the option of spending $49.99 on a sweater, where skinny people can spend $19.99 or $399.99.
> 
> I ramble way too much.



No, you don't. It was nice to see you post, Ivy. 

I agree with you, when it comes to average fatgirl clothing, for those within a certain size range. When one goes outside of that range, it can be very expensive to clothe one's very supersized bod.

While I live in a relative cow town, where we only have The Avenue and Fashion Bug for brick and mortar stores, I can still go in there with a coupon and find a sale and have my way with some great bargains. OTOH, when I was 450, I was limited to shopping online, where it costs much more -- though the quality is usually much better.

I do think that there are options for women who want to drop a bundle on some nice dresses and such, which ever flavor of fat they are, but it can also be a relief to be able to find something on clearance, combined with a coupon, and walk out almost having stolen something wonderful. It's a sort of victory.

Okay, now *I'm* rambling. Thank goodness for pain meds!


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm definately a bargain hunter in all things. With 3 teens in the home, I am out for every good deal I can find. I learned my bargain shopping from my mother who always looked through the sales papers to see what store had what she needed to buy at the best price. It just makes good sense to me.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm glad to hear BBWs are cheap because I plan on buying several.

Thank you! I'll be here all week!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2007)

Because I'm saving all my money to buy cupcakes.

(I can't believe it took me all this time to think of that.)


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 15, 2007)

tooz said:


> Confidence and loving yourself is key to a good life, I think.



Very much agreed




Why hurry?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 15, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm glad to hear BBWs are cheap because I plan on buying several.
> 
> Thank you! I'll be here all week!!



BWAH hah! Yeah, I laughed.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm a first class bargain shopper but I am also willing to pay good money for good quality. However ALOT of times it just is not necessary. To be honest the CHEAPEST person I know is my SKINNY sister. OMG she is sooo cheap! My mom and I (who are both fat) just laugh at how little she will spend on herself!:shocked:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm glad to hear BBWs are cheap because I plan on buying several.
> 
> Thank you! I'll be here all week!!




_***Rimshot***_


----------

